# Thinking about carrying a Ruger SR9C?



## Anthony_76 (Jan 13, 2016)

I was thinking about carrying a Ruger SR9C over my Beretta 92FS C, I held a SR9C yesterday at the local gun shop and liked it.
Does anyone else carry one of these daily?


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

Anthony_76 said:


> I was thinking about carrying a Ruger SR9C over my Beretta 92FS C, I held a SR9C yesterday at the local gun shop and liked it.
> Does anyone else carry one of these daily?


I do. I carry in a Tagua OWB that rides high on the belt and is easily concealed by my shirt tail. When I retired I quit tucking my shirt tail in and thumb my nose at anyone who thinks I should. The SR9C is one of my favorite shooters, with a better than average trigger. The only change I made was to add a 1 3/4" section of bicycle inner tube to the grip.


----------



## Skydog (Feb 2, 2016)

TurboHonda said:


> I do. I carry in a Tagua OWB that rides high on the belt and is easily concealed by my shirt tail. When I retired I quit tucking my shirt tail in and thumb my nose at anyone who thinks I should. The SR9C is one of my favorite shooters, with a better than average trigger. The only change I made was to add a 1 3/4" section of bicycle inner tube to the grip.


Pardon my "greenness", but is the bicycle tube an established mod, or something you came up with?


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

It's a common way of adding some grip to the gun that costs next to nothing.


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

It's in my rotation. 
The SR9C is my best shooter. 

Lateck,


----------

